# How much I need to live at Jo'burg?



## prasad (May 10, 2010)

Hello all,

I found this wonderful forum :clap2:while searching information on south Africa. I am a a sr.Manager in ICT profession. My company want to depute me to Jo'burg. While I am seriously considering the option, I would like to know how much I need to earn to have a good life. Here is my list of constraints and concerns.


I will be living at Jo'burg and I prefer secured and peaceful area preferably with good Indian population. What is the preferred area and what will be the rent?

I will be living alone in a non sharing accommodation.

Is it advisable to go for a furnished home(I am ok with basic level furnishing with a good kitchen, living room with attached bathroom and toilet) or unfurnished home?

How is internet connectivity at Jo'burg. :ranger:

I am largely vegetarian. How much do I need to have a side for my food exps?

Do you have any specific recommendations/advice for someone coming for 1st time to south Africa?

I appreciate having your inputs with possible break-up.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## prasad (May 10, 2010)

*No one replied...*

35 people have seen this post but no one had responded. Is my concerns are too tough to answer?

Guys pls help.


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't provide much insight regarding expenses as I live in Sandton, in a fairly large house, with 3 dependents - so my expenses will be unlike yours.

Still what I can suggest is the following:
* The South African rental market is more aligned to unfurnished accommodation for longer periods (else it gets too expensive; probably similar in most countries).
* Sandton is a great area to live in as it is arguably the most cosmopolitan with the most job opportunities.
* Internet connectivity is expensive in South Africa with land-lines difficult to secure. Many people have gone the wireless route (HSDPA/3G or WiMax). Download caps are the norm and reliability isn't great. Prices are getting cheaper quite quickly though.
* Crime and/or fear of crime result in people keeping to themselves - i.e. locking yourself behind high walls at night so it might be tough to meet people.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

*Real Tough*



prasad said:


> 35 people have seen this post but no one had responded. Is my concerns are too tough to answer?
> 
> Guys pls help.


There's nothing tough at all about your questions. It's just that there are ALREADY hundreds of posts answering the same question you asked but you're just to bone lazy to read thru them.

Don't expect South Africans to bend over backwards to welcome you. They already have their own problems.

Spend some time going thru the old posts.
Also seriously look at improving your English speaking skills if you are going into S.Africa at a Senior Level. 
People are not going to put up with someone who can barely speak English or who has a thick Indian Accent.

There are some extremely talented I.T people in S.Africa, so if you don't perform you'll be fired within a few months. Your big disadvantage is the way you write English. It's is pretty darn poor to say the least.
I wouldn't work with you. I'd quit my job.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

dutchable said:


> Look who's talking! A former saffa who scootes off to America, once his own country is no longer the heaven it used to be (read : post 1991). Hey if your country has such high standards, you wouldn't be sitting in a shack in America,living off take aways, would you?
> 
> As rude and thick as you sound, you probably are one of 'those typical saffa alpha males' who would judge people on grounds of their nationality and origin.
> 
> ...


I think you missed the point of the reply..... The advice was sound. Perhaps some people want to sugar-coat things but at least this gent had the decency to call it like it is.


PS you are right about one thing... SA is not longer what it used to be. Such a shame when everyone wanted something better.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Seems Dutchable should do some anger management.


----------

